# Your thoughts?



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ive been lurking over here and see some names that used to play in the droid x community. After reading alot of reviews, I finally just ordered a gn today. My main concern reading the vzw.com reviews are it seems alot of people have problems with drop data. Is this something a custom ROM will take care of? I seriously flipped a coin...gn heads / razr maxx tails..it was heads. I'll be coming from the droid x....did I make the right choice?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Basically each phone has give and take. I chose the Nexus for a completely unlocked experience and the support of nearly every developer out there. The sacrifice is the Samsung radios, much weaker than motos hardware in that respect. I personally live in an area where signal isn't an issue but I don't have full bars in places I did with my dx.

With the RMaxx just the opposite and all the custom rom limitations you always had on the dx. Having to bootstrap yadda yadda. It's form over function in my opinion but great for someone that wants a stock phone.

You made the right choice..... You'll love the ease of switching roms unlocked with kernels and all... Very cool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've noticed the developer section here. WOW! How much bigger is this phone compared to the droid X? I seen screen size is bigger in the stats but in the pictures it looks like the nexus is all screen compared to X


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

More or less the data drop issues are Verizon's LTE issues. Happens with Bionic and RAZR etc as well.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I have not used my DX in about 7 months but I cannot tell a difference size-wise anymore. You get used to it quickly. And dev support is 2nd to none for this phone.


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

I also came from the Droid X, they are almost the same size, with the Nexus being slightly bigger, only noticeable side by side. I thought I would miss the hardware buttons, not the case, my biggest fear was hitting the softkeys by accident, has yet to happen. Obviously ics runs smoother on the Nexus compared to the DX, at least the version that was out late December/early Jan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

FirstEncounter did an awesome job bringing ics to the X. I know alot of people are stuck with the x for a few more months. Hopefully someone can get that camera working I dang near had second thoughts, why upgrade when I have a perfectly working phone..running vortex with themes that pretty much looked like im running ics. It was time to upgrade though. What are the going rates for used Droid x's? Always had a case and the actually screen has never seen a finger print yada yada yada....125 a fair price?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

illini79 said:


> FirstEncounter did an awesome job bringing ics to the X. I know alot of people are stuck with the x for a few more months. Hopefully someone can get that camera working I dang near had second thoughts, why upgrade when I have a perfectly working phone..running vortex with themes that pretty much looked like im running ics. It was time to upgrade though. What are the going rates for used Droid x's? Always had a case and the actually screen has never seen a finger print yada yada yada....125 a fair price?


i would say thats a very fair price.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I got this phone for these main reasons.
its a nexus meaning it will have lots of developer support
the screen size
light weight
thin
and the best part is ics. i really like to listen to music so i cant tell you how much i love how you have play/pause/skip on the lockscreen now when music is playing 
I used to own a htc thunderbolt and man that thing was heavy. glad i made the switch. you made the right choice.


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just ordered the extended battery w/cover off vzw.com 50%off and this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0065PGWQ0/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details and this http://xoskins.com/cell-phone-skin-protectors/samsung-skin-protectors/samsung-galaxy-nexus-screen-protector....good set up?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

illini79 said:


> I just ordered the extended battery w/cover off vzw.com 50%off and this http://www.amazon.co...s00_i00_details and this http://xoskins.com/c...creen-protector....good set up?


Very good and highly recommended


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Coming from a DX as well, I have few regrets.

I purchased on release day, and the radios at first were pretty.. well, bad. But using the 4.0.4 radios, I don't think I've dropped data since..

The experience of moving from a locked down Moto to this is night and day. You won't regret it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fish1552 (Jul 26, 2011)

OP, try this site for a size by side comparison of phones. If you select the Droid X, you will see the GNex is only slightly larger. I came from the OG Droid and using it now on wireless is almost painful as it feels so small.

http://phone-size.com/?s=1%2C2%2C3%2C33


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

illini79 said:


> Ive been lurking over here and see some names that used to play in the droid x community. After reading alot of reviews, I finally just ordered a gn today. My main concern reading the vzw.com reviews are it seems alot of people have problems with drop data. Is this something a custom ROM will take care of? I seriously flipped a coin...gn heads / razr maxx tails..it was heads. I'll be coming from the droid x....did I make the right choice?


For every gnex user having issues, there will another phone user having issues. There will always be those who exaggerate things as well. That being said, the only thing I miss about my X is the build quality, it is second to none. Not saying that the build quality on the nexus is bad (it's pretty amazing actually) just that the X was definitely more solid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Loving this Nexus! Quick ?...My contact pictures are all blurred in the dialer and when I make a call etc . Is there an app or a different dialer that clears up these pics? I'm on aokp build 23 now but it looked the same on stock right out of the box.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had an OG droid, x2, 2 bionics, razr, and now a Gnex. I've always been a Moto fanboy and was worried about the radios myself.

I have NEVER lost my signal. Not once. I can't say the same for my last few devices...

I will say this-- people can't hear me as well, and the speakerphone sucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

illini79 said:


> Loving this Nexus! Quick ?...My contact pictures are all blurred in the dialer and when I make a call etc . Is there an app or a different dialer that clears up these pics? I'm on aokp build 23 now but it looked the same on stock right out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Haxsync in the market will fix that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

I must say, after I upgraded to the 4.0.4 radio, I havn't had data drops anymore. The switch from 3/4g to wifi and back is very fast.

I have extended battery (LTE). Love it.

Use Haxsync for Hi-Res Facebook pictures. I disable Facebook sync altogether, you'll still get FB notifications...


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't speak to the differences between Moto and Samsung as I've only owned Samsung Androids; however, I will tell you this: If you stick around, the radio limitations ALWAYS improve through developer support and firmware releases. I will always stick with Samsung as i feel their screens are unmatched and I prefere their form factor (light weight construction). Also, personal opinion, but I've always enjoyed the specs of Samsung devices believing that they are usually arguably a little better than devices of similar price point. Again, my opinion and I know others feel different but just feel Samsung seems to pack just a little bit more into their devices. You couple all of this with the fact that Samsung produces unlocked bootloaders and you have a win win situation!

Think you made a great choice! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zero neck (Jul 3, 2011)

Also jumped ship from the thunderbolt.

This is the best phone i've ever owned.

No desire to upgrade, not reading about rumored devices, not interested.


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Haxsync in the market will fix that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


. I just bought it and followed the instructions..accounts and activated it. Still showing the blurry pictures when I open up the dialer







maybe I don't have it set up right..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

illini79 said:


> . I just bought it and followed the instructions..accounts and activated it. Still showing the blurry pictures when I open up the dialer maybe I don't have it set up right..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Disable whatever you were using to sync pics before. Friendcaster or FB I'm assuming? Uncheck the sync contact options...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Disable whatever you were using to sync pics before. Friendcaster or FB I'm assuming? Uncheck the sync contact options...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


no, I never sync my Facebook to my phone. Its just my contacts I have stored in with my Google account. I'm assuming the pictures have to be larger or smaller to not look like shit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

illini79 said:


> no, I never sync my Facebook to my phone. Its just my contacts I have stored in with my Google account. I'm assuming the pictures have to be larger or smaller to not look like shit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Go into the contact. Go to edit. Click on the pic stored under Google. Remove it. Then Hax will take over...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Go into the contact. Go to edit. Click on the pic stored under Google. Remove it. Then Hax will take over...
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


dude that worked! Thank u very much!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

zero neck said:


> Also jumped ship from the thunderbolt.
> 
> This is the best phone i've ever owned.
> 
> No desire to upgrade, not reading about rumored devices, not interested.


Same here. I stopped going on twitter cuz of this device. I used to be a huge HTC fanboy. I've been using htc since 2008. this is the 1st non htc smartphone I've owned and I LOVE it!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> Same here. I stopped going on twitter cuz of this device. I used to be a huge HTC fanboy. I've been using htc since 2008. this is the 1st non htc smartphone I've owned and I LOVE it!


Please elaborate on your twitter comment. Lol. Your Nexus made it so you don't go on twitter? But it was ok on an HTC device? Lol.

Just confused at your statement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

illini79 said:


> Please elaborate on your twitter comment. Lol. Your Nexus made it so you don't go on twitter? But it was ok on an HTC device? Lol.
> 
> Just confused at your statement.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Maybe he was getting bashed by all the HTC FanBoys, lol. I myself was/am a HTC FanBoy, lol. Though I am starting to get a liking for Sammy. Before the Gnex I had a SGS2 and loved it, just hated my carrier, sprint <<<unlimited limited-speed/connectivity DATA

HTC really dropped the ball with the EVO 3D imho. The OG EVO was a trendsetting device, the only setting the 3D had was setting it down and picking up a new device! lol #BIGdisappointment


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Man...
I was so worried about data.
Especially since a lady at work literally returned hers the day after she got it.
She said "No service at my house...here at work...anywhere."
She told me this a couple hours after I ordered my GNex.
I plan on letting her know (She works 3 12's, so I won't see her until Monday.)
that she got a poop Nexus or something.

My X would occasionally drop at work.
We have horrible service in the center of a hospital. 30 layers of brick + Tons and tons of machines = bad service.
Nexus? Had service all day...not that I don't expect it to drop at all...but I'm glad that it definitely isn't a concern.
Comparable to X service, is what I mean here.
And this was on the stock Radios/Kernel.
I've since rooted and flashed the 4.04 radios...
So those might be even better.
I haven't been to work since.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Now load up some AOKP rom and you will be all set!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're on this forum you must be a fan of rooting and all of what that entails. The GNex is hands down the best 4G phone for people like us. I got a bionic the day it came out and although, once I switched roms etc, I was happy with its speed the data drops still occurred far too often. I ended up trading it in for a GNex upon its release. I couldn't be happier. I soon flashed the 4.0.3 radios (which were amazing) and followed up with the 4.0.4 radios once they were available, I have yet to drop data once since the 4.0.3 upgrade, and my 4G signal just kept getting better.

If you do decide to get a GNex the only advice I can offer is to immediately buy a case and screen protector. This phone is brittle compared to my tank-ish bionic. One drop and the screen cracks, two and the battery cover won't clip back on all the way.

That's all. Time for bed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Now load up some AOKP rom and you will be all set!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Please elaborate on your twitter comment. Lol. Your Nexus made it so you don't go on twitter? But it was ok on an HTC device? Lol.
> 
> Just confused at your statement.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I was always on twitter for Android news for the latest Android phones. Now that I have this one I'm not really interested in what's out there anymore 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

